# 2nd full year with a C&C25-want to learn more about cruising



## drinkwa2 (Oct 4, 2020)

This is my second full summer sailing my C&C25. Learning alot & having alot of fun (up to 56 trips out this summer). Just starting some overnight cruising (single nights) & want to learn more. Am in Lake Ontario (eastern end). Can't seem to get the sink to drain properly (opened the valve under the sink)...any suggestions?


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Remove and replace the hose. Take a look at the valve. If you pull the boat out of the water in winter inspect the valve closely when the boat is out of the water.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Not sure about your sink, but I have been cruising on Eastern Lake Ontario for the last 6 or 7 seasons. Highly recomend 1000 Islands National Park. 

C&C 25 should be small/shallow enough to take advantage of the parks docks on many of the islands.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe the thru hull is full of mussels. Run a plumbers snake down the drain. Or jump in and use a screw driver to clear it.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

Is the thru hull actually below the bottom of the sink? On a little boat like that, standing at the sink could heel the boat enough to put the thruhull under water, especially if you've added a bunch of gear for your cruises.
As for cruising longer distances, sail more in bad weather close to home. learn to reef and learn to anchor. Read and understand how cruising guides are laid out and have the best one available onboard for the area you plan to travel. That'll get you cruising safely.
Since the weather forecasts are not something I'd trust my life to, picking up a bit of weather knowledge isn't a bad idea.


----------



## drinkwa2 (Oct 4, 2020)

Skipper Jer said:


> Maybe the thru hull is full of mussels. Run a plumbers snake down the drain. Or jump in and use a screw driver to clear it.


Thanks, Skipper Jer. Will try the plumbers snake when it is pulled out of the water (likely before 2 more weeks!).


----------



## drinkwa2 (Oct 4, 2020)

Arcb said:


> Not sure about your sink, but I have been cruising on Eastern Lake Ontario for the last 6 or 7 seasons. Highly recomend 1000 Islands National Park.
> 
> C&C 25 should be small/shallow enough to take advantage of the parks docks on many of the islands.


Thanks, Arcb....will definitely try to head East to some of the 1000 Islands area, next summer! Had two trips to Picton this summer, and one overnight in downtown Kingston.


----------



## drinkwa2 (Oct 4, 2020)

jephotog said:


> Remove and replace the hose. Take a look at the valve. If you pull the boat out of the water in winter inspect the valve closely when the boat is out of the water.


Thanks, Jordan....will be pulling the boat out in the next 2 weeks. Will check it then.

Anyone: Where do we find a good 'Owner's Manual' for the C2C 25??


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

drinkwa2 said:


> Anyone: Where do we find a good 'Owner's Manual' for the C2C 25??


Somewhere out there has to be an owners group for C&C. Often the older boat's manuals were very thin on useful information. You can probably get better info from an owner's group with a possible 50 years of ownership under the belts of some of these boats. Things that worked perfectly when the boats were new might have a habit of breaking, and the owners will likely have come up with the easiest or cheapest way to repair it.


----------

